# vm-bhyve freebsd jail



## pizapablo (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi, I am trying to set a jail with vm-bhyve, so I have downloaded FreeBSD 12-1 Release dvd iso, and checked the sha256  checksums, then followed this instructions -> https://github.com/churchers/vm-bhyve 
Everything goes well and no errors occured. But in the end of the installation, it shows error of extracting the system. And offers me to restart or exit. What can possibly be the problem? And how can I make it work ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wolffnx (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi, I dont know your reason to do this, but jails are part of the FreeBSD system and run natively
so, why you try to virtualize in bhyve?


----------



## Emrion (Jun 20, 2020)

Maybe the OP confuses jails and bhyve VMs. Anyway, this post is not clear at all.


----------



## rootbert (Jun 20, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> Hi, I dont know your reason to do this, but jails are part of the FreeBSD system and run natively
> so, why you try to virtualize in bhyve?


I think the user is just using bhyve inside a jail which should run without problems


----------



## wolffnx (Jun 21, 2020)

rootbert said:


> I think the user is just using bhyve inside a jail which should run without problems



maybe,seems more logic


----------



## pizapablo (Jun 28, 2020)

The problem was the default RAM given by vm-bhyve, so I changed it, and all good, thanks for responses


----------



## vonbeitthia (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi, I've followed some indications from
https://github.com/lattera/articles/blob/master/freebsd/2018-10-27_jailed_bhyve/article.md

https://blog.grem.de/pages/ayvn.html

https://dan.langille.org/2015/03/07/getting-started-with-iocage-for-jails-on-freebsd/

and I could installed bhyve VM in a jail. There are the instructions:








						FreebsdHacks/vm windows v7+ iocage.pdf at master · vonbeitthia/FreebsdHacks
					

Pasos para crear maquina virtual en freebsd utilizando el emulador bhyve para installar y correr Windows 7 64 bits - FreebsdHacks/vm windows v7+ iocage.pdf at master · vonbeitthia/FreebsdHacks




					github.com


----------

